# [PROBLEMA STRANO]hostname , netmount, net

## joke

salve, ogni volta che riavvio il pc,al boot mi da :

```
localhost rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

e al login mi da .unkow.host e non mi setta l'hostname della macchina(e stranamente l'eth0 funziona perfettamente),ora ho notato che se tolgo net.eth0 dal boot si avvia tutto normalemente ma una volta che avvio net.eth0 da shell  mi rida lo stesso problema.Ho visto piu di un post sul forum ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di utile,ho provato anche a guardare in /etc/conf.d/rc ma sembra tutto ok!

qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?

grazie

Edit: in piu in /var/log/messages :

```
Dec  6 12:27:38 localhost (mik-5312): SIGHUP received, reloading all databases

Dec  6 12:27:38 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Dec  6 12:27:38 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/mik/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Dec  6 12:27:38 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Dec  6 12:29:08 localhost (mik-5312): SIGHUP received, reloading all databases

Dec  6 12:29:08 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Dec  6 12:29:08 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/mik/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Dec  6 12:29:08 localhost (mik-5312): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Dec  6 12:30:01 localhost cron[27451]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 12:40:01 localhost cron[28854]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 12:50:01 localhost cron[1035]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:00:01 localhost cron[12121]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:00:01 localhost cron[12123]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec  6 13:10:01 localhost cron[14055]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:20:01 localhost cron[14077]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:30:01 localhost cron[14105]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:40:01 localhost cron[14141]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 13:50:01 localhost cron[14156]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 14:00:01 localhost cron[14168]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 14:00:01 localhost cron[14170]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec  6 14:10:01 localhost cron[14186]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 14:20:01 localhost cron[14200]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  6 14:30:01 localhost cron[14214]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
```

Last edited by joke on Thu Dec 07, 2006 1:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a naso suppongo che la rete non è connessa.
> 
> ifconfig visualizza eth0?
> 
> Vado di fretta ma, se non è un problema di inizializzazione del modulo per la scheda di rete, cerca disabling autosense o qualcosa del genere.
> ...

 

no,il bello e' che effettuato il login ,il pc e' connesso gia in rete..e impostando a mano l'hostname va tutto a perfezione,cmq lo stesso problema me lo da anche con la wlan0,quindi non credo sia un problema di eth0..corregetemi se sbaglio

----------

## crisandbea

Hai settato l' hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname? 

 posta l' output di

```

#rc-update show

```

ciauz

----------

## joke

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Hai settato l' hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname? 
> 
>  posta l' output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si e' impostato, e questo e' l'output di rc-update show

```
# rc-update show 

           bluetooth |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

              hdparm |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  
```

----------

## crisandbea

il file /etc/hosts come è configurato????

ciauz

----------

## joke

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> il file /etc/hosts come è configurato????
> 
> ciauz

 

```
# cat /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1 localhost.mik localhost localhost

```

ripeto il problema me lo da solo quando avvio net.eth0 o net.wlan0..una volta avviato uno dei due devo dare /etc/init.d/hostname restart e ritorna tutto alla normalità...non riesco a capire il motivo!help me   :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ok. ricominciamo da capo.
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

 

gia fatto ma nulla

 *Quote:*   

> Forse è questo. La tua rete come è organizzata?

 

sono connesso tramite router

 *Quote:*   

> Dimenticavo: DHCP? Supporto DHCP nel kernel?

 

si e funziona benissimo sia per eth che per wlan

 *Quote:*   

> Un minimo di informazioni in più non guasta.
> 
> Prova anche a riemergere baselayout tanto per sicurezza.

 

provato gia anche a riemergere baselayout ma nulla |:

ho provato di tutto..

se metto in rc eth0 come default non parte netmount e sshd,mentre se lo tolgo parte tutto normalemente,una volta avviata la rete mi diventa .unkow.host[/quote]

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sono connesso tramite router
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dimenticavo: DHCP? Supporto DHCP nel kernel? 
> 
> si e funziona benissimo sia per eth che per wlan 
> ...

 

si e' come dici tu non e' abilitato..dici che se lo abilito risolvo?

cmq ho provato a disabilitare hald e non succede niente sempre la stessa cosa...posto anche l'rc-status quando abilito net.eth0a default :

```
 Runlevel: default

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 hdparm                                                             [ started  ]

 sshd                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

 bluetooth                                                          [ started  ]

 coldplug                                                           [ started  ]

```

cmq il problema mi si presenta solo all'avvio della rete..

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *joke wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   
> 
> Se non hai un CONFIG_IP_PNP=Y nel kernel puoi provare a disabilitare hald e vedere cosa succede. 
> 
> si e' come dici tu non e' abilitato..dici che se lo abilito risolvo? 
> ...

 

coldplug l'ho aggiunto dopo ma non credo c'entri cmq al boot ho :

```
Runlevel: boot

 bootmisc                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 modules                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 clock                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                          [ started  ]

```

----------

## joke

quasi risolto nel senso che ora il nome alla macchina e' settato ma al boot mi rimane l'errore che netmount non si puo avviare e facendo un rc-status mi rimane:

 *Quote:*   

> Runlevel: default
> 
>  local                                                              [ started  ]
> 
>  netmount                                                           [ stopped  ]
> ...

 

cmq ho dato un emerge --sync (gia l'avevo dato l'altro ieri) ed un poi un emerge -uND world.Forse c'e' qualcosa di errato nell'rc?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep dhcp /etc/init.d/* | grep -v 0
> ```
> ...

 

```
/etc/init.d/dhcpd:DHCPD_CONF="/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf"

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:      leasefile="${DHCPD_CHROOT}/${leasefile:-/var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases}"

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:              chown dhcp:dhcp "${leasefile}"

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:      pidfile="${pidfile:-/var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid}"

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:      start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/dhcpd \

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:              -user dhcp -group dhcp \

/etc/init.d/dhcpd:      start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /usr/sbin/dhcpd \

/etc/init.d/net.lo:     local -a pmods=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" "iwconfig" "netplugd" )

/etc/init.d/net.lo:     # So if the user specifies pump then we don't use dhcpcd

/etc/init.d/net.lo:             # Some users will inevitably put "dhcp" in their modules

/etc/init.d/net.lo:             # way, ignore this setting so that the default dhcp

/etc/init.d/net.lo:             [[ ${umods[i]} == "dhcp" ]] && continue

/etc/init.d/net.lo:             if is_function "dhcp_start" ; then

/etc/init.d/net.lo:                     config=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> ```
> grep -v '^#' /etc/conf.d/net
> ```
> ...

 

```
# grep -v '^#' /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/hosts 
> 
> ...

 

cmq ora l'hostname va l'unico problema e che si stoppa netmount all'avvio di eth0 mentre con wlan sembra tutto ok

----------

## ^Stefano^

Questa riga in /etc/conf.d/rc 

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

cambiala così

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.*"
```

Poi installa hotplug e inseriscilo nel runlevel di boot.

La sintassi giusta di /etc/hosts è

```
127.0.0.1-oppure_tuo_IP HOSTANAME.DOMAINNAME HOSTNAME
```

Una riga singola per 127.0.0.1 e una per ogni eventuale ip della lan è preferibile

----------

## joke

edit: il problema e' solo netmount

----------

## crisandbea

 *joke wrote:*   

> edit: il problema e' solo netmount

 

scusam, non essendo stato presente per qualche giorno sul forum, non mi raccapezzo più su che punto sei arrivato,  il tuo problema attuale quale è?? 

ciao e scusam      :Embarassed: 

----------

## joke

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *joke wrote:*   edit: il problema e' solo netmount 
> 
> scusam, non essendo stato presente per qualche giorno sul forum, non mi raccapezzo più su che punto sei arrivato,  il tuo problema attuale quale è?? 
> 
> ciao e scusam     

 

```
Dec  9 15:15:24 localhost rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost r8169: eth0: link up

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost r8169: eth0: link up

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost dhcpcd[5310]: release: dhcpcd 3.0.5 starting

```

poi dando un rc-status net.eth0 e' avviato mentre netmount e' stoppato,e dando un /etc/init.d/netmount start va tutto ok...

----------

## ^Stefano^

questa due righe sono chiare

```
Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly 
```

come ti sei comportato in proposito?

postaci /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## joke

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> questa due righe sono chiare
> 
> ```
> Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0
> 
> ...

 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *joke wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   questa due righe sono chiare
> 
> ```
> Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0
> 
> ...

 

il mio file /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5" 

```

prova ad inserire queste è commentare le tue ovviamente per eth0.,

ciauz

----------

## joke

fatto non mi da piu quel problema ma cmq non riesce ad avviare netmount:

```
Dec  9 18:05:31 localhost rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost r8169: eth0: link up

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost r8169: eth0: link up

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.5 starting

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: ethernet address = 0:18:f3:38:56:cb

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: offered lease of 192.168.1.102

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.102 for 43200 seconds

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0

Dec  9 18:05:37 localhost dhcpcd[5328]: eth0: adding route to 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0) via 192.168.1.254, metric 0

Dec  9 18:05:40 localhost sshd[5505]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Dec  9 18:05:40 localhost sshd[5505]: error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Dec  9 18:05:40 localhost cron[5574]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec  9 18:05:47 localhost eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Dec  9 18:05:47 localhost gdm[4832]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user mik by (uid=0)

Dec  9 18:05:49 localhost (mik-5694): starting (version 2.14.0), pid 5694 user 'mik'

Dec  9 18:05:49 localhost (mik-5694): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Dec  9 18:05:49 localhost (mik-5694): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/mik/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Dec  9 18:05:49 localhost (mik-5694): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Dec  9 18:05:55 localhost (mik-5694): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/mik/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

Dec  9 18:05:56 localhost UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount

Dec  9 18:05:56 localhost UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'Il Codice da Vi', timestamp 2006/09/12 07:38 (103c)

```

dopo il riavvio il mio rc-status default e' :

```
Runlevel: default

 local                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 hdparm                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 bluetooth                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

```

non riesco a capire il perche..

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joke

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho fatto la prova e non capisco perchè non ti funziona. Anche usando la vecchia sintassi non mi da alcun errore.
> 
> RC_NET_STRICT_CHECING come è impostato?
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP?
> ...

 

si il problema e' quello che parte prima...cmq per ora ho risolto che ho tolto netmount da default e lo faccio partire dopo a mano cmq :

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECING="no"

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *joke wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Ho fatto la prova e non capisco perchè non ti funziona. Anche usando la vecchia sintassi non mi da alcun errore.
> 
> RC_NET_STRICT_CHECING come è impostato?
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP?
> ...

 

hai provato ha fare:

```

rc-update del net.eth0 default

```

lasciando netmount invece???

ciauz

----------

## joke

si ed e' tutto e' parte tutto normalemente!

----------

## crisandbea

 *joke wrote:*   

> si ed e' tutto e' parte tutto normalemente!

 

quindi risolto ??? giusto ???

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *joke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> ...

 

toglile e lascia /etc/conf.d/net vuoto. Per avere tutto da dhcp non serve configurare quel file. inoltre come ti ho già detto, hai una riga in /etc/conf.d/rc che dice di non inizializzare alcuna interfaccia di rete (!net.* vuol dire questo) quindi va modificata. Anche hotplug andrebbe installato. 

Fatto questo dovresti riuscire a far partire net.eth0 e netmount al runlevel di default usando rc-update e non a mano.

----------

## joke

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *joke wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> ...

 

hotplug e' installato e funziona benissimo!e nel caso di rc,ho provato in tutti i modi  ma nulla

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ^Stefano^

Scusa joke ma nei servizi che ci hai postato hotplug ne c'è, ne è avviato. Ti ricordo che andrebbe usato in concomitanza con coldplug dove quest'ultimo si avvia al default e hotplug al boot assieme ad udev. i tuoi post non rispecchiano questa situazione sul tuo sistema.

per /etc/conf.d/rc puoi postarmi come l'hai configurato adesso che voglio fare delle prove? Hai tolto tutte le configurazioni da /etc/conf.d/net?

dando per esempio un

```
rc-update del net.eth0 && rc-update del netmount && rc-update add netmount && rc-update add net.eth0 && rc-update del net.wlan0 && reboot
```

non ottieni un avvio corretto?

Ad ogni modo concordo anche io con djinnZ, o segui il mio metodo e rispondi di conseguenza e dettagliatamente o segui il suo. Così si fa solo confusione.

----------

## joke

io uso la versione sperimentale di udev, un hotplug-by-udev che non supporta coldplug...ho trovato anche un topic a proposito https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499063-highlight-coldplug.html ed hotplug mi funziona alla perfezione!

posto il mio rc :

```
 RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="no"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

RC_VERBOSE="no"

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

RC_BOOTCHART="no"

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_SWAP_ERASE="no"

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048
```

Edit: spero di non aver fatto una cavolata ma sembra che cosi veda tutto ok,ho provato a mettere net.eth0 nel run level boot invece che default e va tutto alla perfezione..prima di mettere il topic risolto chiedo conferma grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *joke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Runlevel: default
> 
> ...

 

Qua però coldplug c'è. 

In compenso in /etc/conf.d/rc hai queste righe

```
RC_COLDPLUG="no"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

Falla partire al boot, è la soluzione migliore.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

P.S. nel post segnalato da te leggo:

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si e no
> 
> è vero che le nuove versioni di udev integrano le funzioni di coldplug e hotplug, ma questo non è legato con il profilo 2006.1
> ...

 

quindi direi che forse potresti, visto che siamo in due a proporre soluzioni che non vengono provate, darci informazioni più dettagliate (dici che non hai coldplug poi invece c'è, che hai cambiato la riga di rc e invece è ancora quella....) e provare a disinstallare il tuo udev in ~testing e installare hotplug+coldplug+udev del ramo stable.

----------

## joke

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *joke wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>  Runlevel: default
> 
> ...

 

ma stefano scusa dove lo vedi coldplug,allora lo avevo messo per provare,infatti se guardi su tutti i post dell'rc-status c'e' solo in uno..e l'ultimo  rc che ho postato e'  quello che secondo me e' giusto ed in piu trovo inutile installare hotplug+coldplug+udev quando cosi funziona perfettemente

----------

## joke

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> questa due righe sono chiare
> 
> ```
> Dec  9 15:15:30 localhost rc-scripts: You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0
> 
> ...

 

allora ho seguito il tuo consiglio ho lsciato vuoto /etc/conf.d/net ed ho modificato rc sempre come hai detto tu

----------

## ^Stefano^

E va?

coma fai a dire "funziona perfettamente" quando hai un demone che non si avvia se non in manuale? Inoltre usi software in testing, che al 90% è proprio quello che ti da questo problema. Downgradare udev alla versione stabile e installare hotplug e coldplug, solo per una prova, non è una impresa così esosa. Vedi poi tu se ne vale, almeno dopo puoi dire con certezza il problema è udev il problema non è udev. Non me ne viene niente in tasca a me, cerco solo di aiutarti facendoti fare quello che ho fatto io sul mio pc.   :Smile: 

----------

## joke

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> E va?
> 
> coma fai a dire "funziona perfettamente" quando hai un demone che non si avvia se non in manuale? Inoltre usi software in testing, che al 90% è proprio quello che ti da questo problema. Downgradare udev alla versione stabile e installare hotplug e coldplug, solo per una prova, non è una impresa così esosa. Vedi poi tu se ne vale, almeno dopo puoi dire con certezza il problema è udev il problema non è udev. Non me ne viene niente in tasca a me, cerco solo di aiutarti facendoti fare quello che ho fatto io sul mio pc.  

 

se faccio partire eth0 al boot e non default netmount si avvia correttamente...cmq ora faccio una dowgranando udev

----------

